# Steer is a bull



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I purchased 4 beltie steers last fall. Now that the weather has been getting nicer I have had more observation time with the herd. The nicest looking one (biggest belt and biggest guy) appears to be a bull.

I had been contemplating buying his daddy to breed my little Scottish highland herd. Now I am wondering g about keeping him as a bull? I am GUESSING he was supposed to be banded at some point.

My question is if this was the case and it did not take would there be any negative implications of using him as a bull because of this? I want my herd to be extremely self sufficient. The way I am looking at this is survival of the fittest. Changing this guys life plans from filling a freezer to servicing cows. On the negative side this guy has found weakness in my fencethe day he was delivered and last week. None others have taken advantage.

Thoughts?


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Hate the fence aspect of it...as long as girls are with him not generally problem unless neighbors are across the fence. Does he have both hangie down things?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I think so. Haven't had a siluper close look. Just noticed yesterday the sack.

As for the girls I am sure he will start noticing them in a couple months. Small herd. One April calf. I expect 4 hopefully starting in a week or two. And a fall calver September gal.

I am thinking if I do this current bull will become hamburger in about September.

Mouth is watering just thinking about it...


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Sometimes people crimp instead of band/castrate and miss one.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

He may also be a crept orchid to. Take him to the vet before you use him. Make sure he is a breeder and not a high priced stag later on when he has failed to breed cows. Mel


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Waterway64 said:


> He may also be a crept orchid to. Take him to the vet before you use him. Make sure he is a breeder and not a high priced stag later on when he has failed to breed cows. Mel


After full season with a new bull but no calves taught me to take any bull I expect or want to have calves from to the vet to make sure he can breed.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Have him semen checked. It is money well spent!


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Years ago we would band or crimp. We now knife cut.

When we would crimp the scrotum would eventually fill with fat. I noticed they would have some junk back there but it was not until we had one processed that we learned it was fat.

Your guy is pretty big. Is he acting bullish?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Biggest thing, does he look like a bull? Bigger head, more muscular than a steer etc.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Not familiar with this breed...are they generally short in the front end? He don't lack for groceries! Looks gentle are they?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

They are fairly docile. Neighbor has some he spent more time with to tame his up. Mine are not so tame.

They are a Scottish breed. Do well on grass. Grow slower. Easy calvers. Do well in the cold. They are not the best for for typical grainfed operation. They do a good job of taking care of themselves.

Beltie.org


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Nitram said:


> Not familiar with this breed...are they generally short in the front end? He don't lack for groceries! Looks gentle are they?


The picture makes him look shorter up front then he is. He is sinking into wet clay somewhat- on the greener side of the fence. The wrong side. Fence mended.


----------

